# What you saw here, was me going through a false reconciliation



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear Everyone Who Cared since 2012 
I wish to apologize for any of my emotional angst while being here a while back...I want you all to know that I am in divorce #2 and am a lot happier for it. I am so much stronger now than ever before and I thank you all for your help. I definitely was going through the confusion of matching his words with his actions. Everything in the "Newbie" thread is 100% true - my sincere gratitude to AlmostRecovered. It was a complex situation because I re-married no greater liar. I have come to realize many things, including the fact that he is an opportunist. I had to realize it would be best that my children no longer live in the instability of another fake marriage. He has claimed that he did not know this marriage was irretrievably broken and still denies the 6-year (+) "just friends" with the OW. But, that's now his problem. I am happy to be free although not yet divorced because he is making this a nightmare as promised, however, I am used to this by now. I am saddened that my children are the ones who suffered the most. I thank you all for opening my eyes to the truth. I wish you all the best and for those in a true reconciliation, you are truly loved  For those who aren't, be willing to go it alone because it surely beats going on and on with someone who isn't worth your time or effort. P.S. I came back to say my Goodbyes and Good Lucks!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Who did you post as before?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Please stay, if you can. Your input will be valuable.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you MattMatt, I will. Hope1964, I would rather not say, I am better equipped to help from my current "vantage".


----------

